# Stuck at Boot

## mitah

hello!

my system doesn't boot anymore.

I asked my friend to setup my correct timeformat but he does fucked it up... So this is what i get. How can i remove/fix those things?

 hwclock takes no non-option arguments. You Supplied 1.

 * failed to set system clock to hardware clock 

 * failed to start /etc/init.d/clock

----------

## bunder

boot up the livecd, mount and chroot.

cheers

----------

## di1bert

You can either boot with a LiveCD, chroot into your old system and make the repairs

or you can choose "Interactive mode" if it gets that far during boot. 

This happens just after the kernel has loaded. You get a couple of seconds to 

hit "i" to go into interactive mode. 

Then just don't start the offending service.

HTH

-m

----------

## mitah

mmm, when i hit I i does nothing... And i don't know how to repair ?

----------

## di1bert

1. Boot using a LiveCD

2. Mount your root partition

3. chroot /mnt/whereyoumountedyourrootpartition /bin/bash

4. env-update

5. source /etc/profile

6. Fix time or whatever

7. exit chroot

8. unmount

9. reboot

10. pray a little

11. see that it's working

12. Send me money and single girls who are considered "cute"

----------

## mitah

still got these

 hwclock takes no non-option arguments. You Supplied 1.

* failed to set system clock to hardware clock

* failed to start /etc/init.d/clock

how do i remove the hwclock ...

----------

